# show us your autocycles!!!!



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

To pay homage to Gregs late 41 deluxe and to his new one!! Post yer cycles boys, kinda like a 21 gun/autocycle salute!  get some straight bars in there too!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2013)

...outa my league....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*1949*




        big bar ba107


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2013)

*My latest acquisition!*



 Give me your thoughts on this one.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*you bought it!*

Nice 1940 ba107! How much did you get it for?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2013)

jkent said:


> View attachment 83955 Give me your thoughts on this one.




Nifty!!...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*hmm*

Can't tell but is that a tall frame? Badazzz straight bar Henderson


----------



## jkent (Feb 13, 2013)

I know the seat and grips are wrong and missing the tail light in the rear rack but other than that I think it's all there and the rest is all original.  I've got $650 shipped to my door in the bike. It's on it's way!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*from the lady taking offers?*

You scored big time... Hold on to it!!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 13, 2013)

*41*

Im paying 1g fer an og 41 blue n white. With autocycle on the tank.. BUT..the g is only for the frame fenders springer fork, tank and chainguard... You Lucky bstard!


----------



## robertc (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is my woman's Autocycle. She was purchased in March 20 1942, three months after the US entered WWII. The chrome was gone so all of the metal parts were re-chrome. The paint is all original just cleaned up.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Feb 15, 2013)

*here is mine*

1937 all OG uncirculated


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 16, 2013)

*waa hoping for more!?*

View attachment 84261   not mine, but perty sweet double duty!Autocycle guys must not have cameras!


----------



## kccomet (Feb 16, 2013)

my trusty ranger


----------

